# Credit Card Sent that I Didn't Request,....



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Gentleman,
yesterday I received a credit card in the mail that I didn't request. I thought this was against the law. I promptly called the low rent company and they would not give me any information about when it was applied for or if the application was sent via U.S. mail or done via the internet.

They wanted information from me such as my phone number, which I would not provide. (I rarely give my number to anyone) 
I was assured that the credit card would not be activated by a supervisor.


Does anyone here have any experience with this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

127.72 MHz said:


> Gentleman,
> yesterday I received a credit card in the mail that I didn't request. I thought this was against the law. I promptly called the low rent company and they would not give me any information about when it was applied for or if the application was sent via U.S. mail or done via the internet.
> 
> They wanted information from me such as my phone number, which I would not provide. (I rarely give my number to anyone)
> ...


Go on a spending spree, max the card out, then throw it away. If anyone comes after you for repayment simply ignore them. You may wish to check your local laws but they wouldn't have a cat in Hell's chance of recovering such a debt in the UK. :tongue2:


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes. What you do is this: You cut the card in half with scissors. Enclose a letter stating that you do not want this card and that you want the account closed. Have the letter notarized and make a copy. Put the copy and the card halves in an envelope and mail it U.S. Postal Service certified mail with a return receipt. When you get the receipt back keep it with the original letter. That should do it. If they continue to maintain an account in your name they are doing so illegally because you have given them sufficient notice to close the account. Be sure to mail it certified with a return receipt so that they can't just throw the letter away and say that they never got it. If they ever send you a bill for a yearly card fee don't pay it or any other charges associated with that card account.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Could this be a failed attempt at identity theft?

Alternatively, if this is a legitimate company doing this to you, then I would file a complaint to the proper authority (eg, state attoney general's office) as it sounds like a scam.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Years ago, shortly after NBD became Chase Bank, what the OP described, happened to me. We had checking and savings accounts with the bank and out of the blue, they sent us "matching credit cards!" When I inquired about the cards received, the customer service rep at Chase said it was part of a marketing effort and that if I didn't want the cards, I could just cut them up. I took her advice, cutting the cards up and them closed our accounts with Chase Bank! I just didn't want any more unrequested credit cards to be cut in my name, mailed and floating around out there! I suspect 127.72MHz is simply the victim of a marketing ploy. However, the good news is, if they sent you a pre-approved credit card out of the blue, it indicates you have a pretty good credit rating!


----------



## BrianPaul (Jun 12, 2009)

I've had unsolicited credit cards sent to me by companies with whom I already have a credit account following data security breaches. The first time this happened, I had to call the company for an explanation. Alternatively, a bank or store may have recently purchased another with whom you have a credit account and they're sending you a replacement card. 

If you are worried about identify theft, you might want to freeze your credit report.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmmm,....you didn't request it, apply for it, nor sign anything. Don't see where it's your responsibility then. Perhaps you could drop it in the cup of the next panhandler you come upon? Hehehe :devil:


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

Flairball said:


> Hmmm,....you didn't request it, apply for it, nor sign anything. Don't see where it's your responsibility then. Perhaps you could drop it in the cup of the next panhandler you come upon? Hehehe :devil:


The problem is that the credit card may show up on his credit report. If it does; that's where a real problem starts. He'd have to get a credit report from all three agencies (Trans-Union, Experian, Equifax) and if this unauthorized credit card shows up he'd then have to mail in a dispute form to get it removed. I had to do that once. Someone in Tijuana Mexico had a loan on
my credit report, and I've never even been to Tijuana or Mexico for that matter. So I sent in a dispute form, and it was removed.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Regillus said:


> The problem is that the credit card may show up on his credit report.


Exactly.

When credit was hard to come by, it used to be cool to have a dozen or so credit cards. It was a status symbol. Now, extraneous credit cards are just security risks. The fewer in your wallet (if you still carry a wallet), the better.


----------

